# Love em or hate em?



## Rich Koster (Mar 7, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the little blue & white box in my current avitar? Do you love em or hate em and why?

GO SLYDERS!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 7, 2009)

Sliders are ok. They won't kill you... but they taste like....


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 7, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Sliders are ok. They won't kill you... but they taste like....



.......100% beef cooked over a yummy bed of onions.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Sliders are ok. They won't kill you... but they taste like....


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 7, 2009)

That has to be the oddest looking turtle I've ever seen. I've never eaten a slider. A snapper, now that is a different story and they are good, really good. I reckon I'll steer clear of those turtles that sit on rocks and such. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> That has to be the oddest looking turtle I've ever seen. I've never eaten a slider. A snapper, now that is a different story and they are good, really good. I reckon I'll steer clear of those turtles that sit on rocks and such. Thanks for the info.


Yup, fried turtle is better than sliders, aka belly bombs, any day.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 7, 2009)

Ratburgers are cool. Especially when you eat five of them in a row.

EDIT: Though, I didn't recognize it until someone mentioned it... I think it has something to do with the artistic style.


----------



## Berean (Mar 7, 2009)

Gut-bombs from White Castle won't kill you, but the after-effects won't make you popular around friends either. Stay outdoors!


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

I am very happy that I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 7, 2009)

I love their onion chips, but the burgers:


----------



## Wannabee (Mar 7, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I am very happy that I don't know what you guys are talking about.



I was afraid you might have tried some, Sarah. You're looking a little pale and wispy again today.

I'm with you on this one though. Don't know, and it sound like that's not a bad thing.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 7, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > I am very happy that I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> ...



I'm pale because all the blood has run to my feet out of fright!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

I have one of those noxious burger joints less than a mile from our house. I have to drive by it all the time. It fills me with fright as well.

Wasn't "Sliders" a sci-fi series on NBC with the dude from the movie "Stand by Me" in it?


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, I'm back. We went to Krystal for dinner.

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 09:00:48 EST-----


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Krystal = the redneck version of White Castle 

I know; I've eaten at Krystal, and I have the bad heart to prove it!


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 7, 2009)

I find White Castle nice once and a great while, though I must say it's a little disconcerting that my wife's dog while she was growing up, a dachshund named Gretchen, would consistently turn down them sliders. But then again, given the choice she would pick watermelon over meat every time.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

I've decided that if the Lord sees fit one day to bless us with twin girls, I'm going to name one Krystal and the other White Castle. It doesn't get much more redneck than that.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 7, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I've decided that if the Lord sees fit one day to bless us with twin girls, I'm going to name one Krystal and the other White Castle. It doesn't get much more redneck than that.



Um, not gonna happen. I'm willing to be in trouble for a lack of submission on this one!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided that if the Lord sees fit one day to bless us with twin girls, I'm going to name one Krystal and the other White Castle. It doesn't get much more redneck than that.
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided that if the Lord sees fit one day to bless us with twin girls, I'm going to name one Krystal and the other White Castle. It doesn't get much more redneck than that.
> ...



Where's that moderator button for removing this post?

What will poor little Krystal and W.C. say when they find out mommy wrote this?


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 7, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



Umm... thank you?


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 7, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...



Or, "well at least mommy loves us."


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Mar 7, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 7, 2009)




----------

